# New SketchUp Ruby Script for Drawer Dovetails



## Chiefwoodworker (Feb 24, 2009)

I have just completed a SketchUp Ruby script drawing tool called Drawer Side.

Drawer Side creates the Drawer Side component of a traditional drawer, including front and back tails and dado for the drawer bottom to ride in. A Left Drawer Side instance is placed at the model's origin. This instance can be copied, placed and mirrored (flipped) to create the Right Drawer Side. From there the front and back can be easily created using the Intersect Faces tool.

The tool's Drawer Side command shows up in the Draw menu and also on a tool bar called Construction Plus (I have a series of tools that exist on the Construction Plus toolbar which you can get from my website www.srww.com and www.srww.com/blog).

The tool's human interface is user friendly and allows for the quick creation of multiple drawers such as for a high boy. I am looking for people to test drive it and let me know of any problems they encounter. the zip file can be downloaded by following this link: http://www.srww.com/blog/wp-content/uploads/2011/11/drawer_dovetails.zip

Thanks for the help.


----------



## Lifesaver2000 (Nov 17, 2009)

Went to your web site and found all the free sketchup plans you have available. Very nice of you to make those available. I have already downloaded a couple and they look good. Have that page bookmarked now!

Thanks!


----------



## Chiefwoodworker (Feb 24, 2009)

You are welcome Lifesaver2000. Let me know if you have difficulty with any of them. You can reach me at [email protected]


----------



## mwm5053 (Feb 27, 2010)

Now that is *coool*, ever since I watched your videos I struggled with this one thing. It works great! Hope you share this with the people at SketchUcation forums they will love this.(if you don't may I) By the way after getting a jump start in SU after watching your videos I went from furniture to houses and rendering and looking into going pro around my neck of the woods for remodeling and some architectural visualization for contractors in my area. I've finish 3 houses one of which is being built one for practice a 2 story with basement and one to practice in Kerkythea. My next project is for a non profit low income counseling center that wants to do a remodel.

And it's really thanks to you. Hope it was ok that I included that, just thought you would want to know how much your work in SU has helped


----------



## Chiefwoodworker (Feb 24, 2009)

Hi Walt,

Glad you like the tool and yes you may share it with the SketchUcation forum. If there is significant interest in the tool I am going to expand it to draw the rest of the drawer (front, back and bottom). I will also make it general purpose so that any tail or pin board can be generated. But I'll wait and see if people use this tool first.

I have another tool I am working on called Face-to-Face which allows the user to align to faces of a group or component, join them at a specified point and align two of their edges. It is done but I am chasing a really nasty bug that only occurs once in fifty or so uses of the tool.

Glad to hear your SketchUp training is paying off in a real substantive way. Keep up the good work and I hope you success going pro.


----------



## horky (May 18, 2010)

Chiefwoodworker … have just tried out the drawer tool .. awesome, way cool, amazing … where was this when I was doing all my dressers, night stands, kitchen cabinets … I dovetailed them all … the long hand way. I'll be looking at the rest of your plugins shortly … cannot thank you enough.


----------



## Chiefwoodworker (Feb 24, 2009)

horky,

Thanks for the kind words and glad you like the tool. I plan to add other features if it appears people find it helpful. Other features would be drawing the drawer front and back, ability to draw a pin or tail board with pins or tails on only one end or both, etc. So stay tuned. I have another tool about to come out I call Face to Face. I think you might like that one too. Thanks again.

Joe…..


----------

